# Starting my first grow with Blue Kush



## Mr.Do (Sep 26, 2019)

Hey all. I guess I will start a journal for my new adventure. Everything I know about growing I learned over the last few days here. Hopefully I can continue to learn and have some great results for my efforts a few months down the road.

I got in my light, tent and fan kit the last few days. One thing is for sure I am glad I upgraded to the SP-250 light. I saw the SP-150 and that thing would not have worked at all. So far the tent and light are installed. I will work on the fan over the weekend. 

I did have a question as I wait for my seeds yo arrive.

1. I've watched a few vids and they soak their seeds for up to 24 hours before putting them into a paper towel for a few days. One soaks them in plain tap water, the other sued distilled water with a few splashes of 3% Hydrogen Peroxide. Is there an opinion on this process?

I read in another thread. Hemp Goddess recommended the soil to be ;

1 organic soil
1 perlite
1 peat moss
1 worm casings

Is there anything else I need to add as far as nutrients at this time?

Thanks all.


----------



## Lesso (Sep 27, 2019)

I dont soak them at all. I use the paper towel/ziplock method. I get great results. 

If you are growing organic, you will probably be feeding with teas. Even if youre organic you should get a good ph meter and a tds meter. That doesnt mean expensive, just reliable or well rated. 
You should also have a good thermometer and hygrometer. Both temp and humidity need monitoring. 
You probably already have this kind of stuff, but it was worth mentioning


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 27, 2019)

Thanks for the tips. I do have a temp and hygrometer on order I should get then this weekend. I still need to get a PH and TBS meter. I'll see what home depot has for them. I got an email from OASeeds with a tracking number. Looks like I am due to get them on Monday.

Is plain tap water OK? I imagine I will need to control the PH in it, but will I need to filter it or anything like that?

I will star researching tea formula over the weekend as well.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 27, 2019)

I am by no means an expert and the pH and TDS of my water is undoubtably different than yours but I have tried chemical nutes and organic nutes. Organic for me is way easier as I don’t check(and more importantly don’t have to adjust) my pH. The microherd (from what I am told) take care of keeping the pH to their liking. Not checking and adjusting pH if you go with chemical nutrients will be a disaster. I had a really cruddy grow or 2 trying to go that route. 

As far as germinating seeds, I had very good results in rockwool cubes and soil plugs. I have damaged the tap root too many times going with the paper towel method but I am ham fisted and clumsy and a lot of folks swear by that method. I prefer the soil plugs but used rockwool last time with 100% success. Rockwool does need to be soaked in some acidic water first because it is very alkaline. I have always used tap water but if your tap water is very alkaline it would be better to pH it or grab a gallon of distilled water at the grocery store. Too wet isn’t good whatever route you choose. I think soaking seeds for 24 hours works well if your seeds are old but I have never had to soak. 

Bottom line is there are a million permutations of all the variables and methods out there but cannabis is a plant that had millennia upon millennia of adaptations to grow and propagate so those seeds will try to find a way no matter what. Your job is to make it as comfortable as possible. You will learn as you go. We all want a trouble free grow from newbie status on but you will inevitably run into problems. Keep a close eye on your plants and ask questions(as you are doing) and you should do well.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm having to learn about this dirt stuff on the fly -- The nephew wants to grow in dirt -- I'm a water pharmer !-- So right now there is a mess of seed plants and one my aero boxes in the grow room with a bunch of rooted cuttings 18 out of 18 rooted --in it !-- I'll be back in water soon enough !
I think I'm about the only root sprayer around but I think I'll be changing to drip and drain with the same nute formula !-- I also run a live res. Instead of a chemical res. -- 
I add beneficial microbes to my nute water -- I had bad water in Corpus and got a $100 reverse osmosis system --
Make water almost clean as distilled-- 
Mr. Do -- I suggest U let your water sit before U water with it - I assume U will be using city water - it has chlorine in it - by allowing it to sit over night most of that will leave the water -- it wouldn't hurt to use a household water filter either !-- I'm rambling !
Time for some more coffee and a toke or 2 !


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 27, 2019)

I do not soak them or put them in paper towel unless they are old seeds and have dried out some.  There is absolutely no reason whatsoever to do this.  I recommend putting the seeds directly into the medium.  Every time you touch or handle a seedling, you risk transferring disease to it or damaging it.  Tiny tap roots are very fragile.  I don't even really understand the reasons for pre-sprouting in paper towels?


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 27, 2019)

The one thing I can see that makes pre-sprouting in paper towels is that you know which seeds sprouted and which didn't. You can get an easy photo so you can contact the bank per hopefully get replacement sent to you. Other than that I have to agree with THG. nature intended the seeds to sprouted in the ground. There shouldn't be any reason to risk damaging them.

I did buy a good set of tweezers so I should not have to touch them more than necessary.

Keef, I to am concerned about my tap water. One idea I have is to get a couple 5 -gallon water bottles. I can buy filtered water at the grocery store for about $0.25 a gallon. Hopefully it'll be better quality than out of the tap.

I am only going to have 5 seeds. I want to make sure they all count. I plan on starting with 2 and saving the other three.


----------



## Keef (Sep 27, 2019)

Knowing if the seed will germ is about the only reason to germinate in a paper towel -- Listen to THG she knows about this stuff !-- I start seed in these biofoam cubes then have to rip foam away from the delicate little things to get them in an aero basket and collar --The roots just swing in the wind and the sprayer comes on 15 minutes then off 15  My plants never know dirt -- Except for helping the nephew here -- Dirt is new to me !-- I'm ready to get back to what I know !


----------



## Lesso (Sep 27, 2019)

Tap water is fine. Let it sit out for 24 hrs. Check the ph.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2019)

You should get your water tested.  If the ppms are high, you are going to want to use another water source or use an RO.  Most simple filters do not remove dissolved solids, so if you want to purify your own water, you would need an RO.  There are  filters that will remove chlorine, chloramine and other nasties that are not in solution.  Tap water does have some good things in it and if yours is good, let the chlorine off-gas overnight and use that.  If your dissolved solids are high, then buying bottled water is probably your best choice.  Two plants are not going to require a huge amount of water.  You really do need a pH meter and an EC meter.

LOL--If you plant directly into your medium, you also know if the seed sprouts or not...it just takes several days.  My method is to plant directly into the medium unless the seeds are old.  In which case, I soak them for about 12 hours and then plant.  Still don't sprout them on a paper towel...just seems like there are too many downsides to that and really no upsides.  I am real partial to rapid rooters to start seeds and clones.  You can plant them right in the dirt or put them into a hydro system.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 28, 2019)

OK I will just put them into the ground (edit: ummm, I mean soil, I will plant them into the soil that is in a grow cup...LOL). About 1" deep correct? Do they need to be pointed in any particular direction?

For my water I intent to refill these 5-gallon water bottles I already use at http://www.watermillexpress.com/ at my near by Kroger.Water there is only $0.25 a gallon. I will still check its PH and PPM but hopefully its should be ok. Do you think this water is ok to use?

My question is do I need to add anything to the water?

This will be great because I already use filtered water for my own drinking and for coffee and other drinks. I stopped using it when I bought a refrigerator that had its own filter built in. I can just move the dispenser into the grow room. Easy peasy.


----------



## Keef (Sep 28, 2019)

About 1/4 deep in the dirt -- Right THG ?-- I tried cloning in dirt for the 1st time -- had success in 3 outta 8 -- Got my aerocloner out and  got 18 outta 18 to root -- I think it depends on what U used to doing ?-- I only needed about a dozen clones -- They still in the cloner -- might just add nutes and leave them there ?--


----------



## 2RedEyes (Sep 28, 2019)

Yes don’t put them in too deep, 1/4 to 1/2” make sure that soil drains well and don’t over water or the seeds will just rot...what I’ve been using lately is just some peat and perlite on about a 1/1 mixture...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 28, 2019)

If you are planting directly into soil, I would recommend using a seed starting mix.  It is pretty much inert and won't burn your seedlings.  Or you could use something like rapid rooters.  If you start in  container too large, it can be hard to supply the seedling with the correct amount of water. 

I would only use bottled water if your water is too high in dissolved solids.  There are things in water that your plants do need.  Bottled water takes away the good stuff along with the bad.  Filters will not generally removed dissolved solids, so don't count on a filter to be able to do the work of an RO.  Most of them, though, will remove chlorine and chloramine.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 28, 2019)

Got my pH and tds meters in today. Did a quick check and got 250 ppm. I need to get some distilled water to calibrate the pH meter. I'll have that tomorrow.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 29, 2019)

Hey guys. Well the seeds are due in tomorrow. My area is pretty much set up. One last few questions.

1. Since I am planting directly into my soil, how should I treat them before they sprout. Keep them cool and dark or under the lights? When should I start the 18-6 light schedule?

2. I am using THG's recommendation of;

1 organic soil
1 perlite
1 peat moss
1 worm casings

Is this OK for seed starting? Anything else I should do or add?

3. My water has a PPM of 250 and I am pH balancing it at 5.8. Is there anything I need to add to the water at this point?


----------



## Lesso (Sep 29, 2019)

Ph seems low to me. The soil might be too hot for seedlings, but THG would know more about that than me. I go with moist substrate under 24h lighting. I pull my light pretty far off the plant till it spouts, then pull it closer in increments .


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 29, 2019)

Ok I am rereading her post above. I guess I do not know what a seed starter mix is. Can you specify you recipe?

Sorry for all the questions. This is totally new to me and the seeds are expensive as I am sure everyone knows.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2019)

Walmart or Home Depot probably has some sort of seed starter soil. Sumpin’ Like this - Espoma SS8 8-Quart Organic Seed Starter https://www.amazon.com/dp/B002Y0CFRA/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_qtvKDbHFAZRVJ


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 29, 2019)

That makes it easy, thanks.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2019)

The organic soil would probably work too...


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2019)

Miracle Grow is sacrilege for most folks so I’d avoid that unless you can’t find anything else...


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 29, 2019)

I agree OF8, if I don't see anything at Walmart. I'll buy that organic stuff from Amazon that was linked.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 29, 2019)

This hobby gets to be kind of like that kids book ‘If You Give A Mouse A Cookie’, huh?


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Welcome Mr. Do! Good luck on your first grow! I wish you phat buds and plenty of experience!

Ah soil mix here is my own personal mix that was upgraded from my budget mix, lol. I started my first with Miracle Grow to start however, I would strongly suggest you stay away from time released soils like Miracle Grow. 

My current mix
This is roughly a 2 gallon organic mix but is working wonders now for me!
40%/12.8cups Happy Frog/Fox Farms Soil Mix 
20%/6.4cups Worm Castings
10%/3.2cups Compost I used compost manure
25%/8cups Perlite
5%/1.6cups Vermiculite
2 Tbl spoons Mychorize 
2 Tbl Spoons Dr.Earh 4-4-4

Maybe this mix will work well for you too! I used the Happy Frog as my base mix instead of PROMIX to get some of the other extras they pack into they Fox Farms Soils 

Your water PH looks pretty good! I run steady 5.8's all day on my tap water. Also, I would suggest you experiment with all forms of germing your seeds, you will find one that works best for you. I like to use a brown paper bag, zip lock bag and some paper towel. I am generally ready to plant at day three using this method.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

Hey all.

Welp I am on my way. WOOT!

I got the seeds delivered this afternoon. Because I really could not decided which method to use to germinate, I decided to take Stepheneking's advice and do both. I used 2 for the paper towel method and 2 simply planting them into this seed starter mix I bought at Garden Center. FWIW, this pair of jeweler's tweezers I bought for $7 on Amazon  (https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DLQVSYL/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o03_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1) really came in handy. The seeds were never touched by my hands. I was able to pluck them directly out of the little baggy the seeds came in and then right into the respective method surface. I plan on keep a close eye on the ones in the paper towel so that I can get them transferred into the dirt as soon as the root sprouts.

One question; For the seeds planted into the seed starter soil, do I put them under the light now or do I wait til they sprout to the surface?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2019)

I put seeds I am germinating in a dark, warm area.


----------



## stepheneking (Sep 30, 2019)

Mr.Do said:


> One question; For the seeds planted into the seed starter soil, do I put them under the light now or do I wait til they sprout to the surface?


Dark and Warm is good but would be fine under the lights too  Good luck and keep us posted! Be ready for your sprouts in the paper towel, have the pots prep'd and ready Hope they pop quickly 

Can't wait to see how it goes!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 30, 2019)

If you put them under the lights, make sure that the medium does not dry out.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

THG, I put saran wrap over the pots and i will check them in the morning. For now I have them in the closet with the ones in the paper towel. Thanks for your help.

Right away I can see keeping the temps down will be an issue. Not just the tent but the room itself is getting warm. I am looking into a portable AC to help with the problem.

Also, the bank gave me a couple of freebies to go with my order. Cantaloupe Haze (https://oaseeds.com/en/5654-oaseeds-canalope-haze.html). I doubt I will be interested in these as they are a sativa dominant strain and probably too strong for my taste. I'm gonna hold on to them for now, but at some point I will try probably try to trade these for something else.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 30, 2019)

Don’t judge a strain by its genetics alone. I’ve had some hyper buzz indicas and some super mellow sativas. It is also nice to have a variety of smoke available.


----------



## Mr.Do (Sep 30, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Don’t judge a strain by its genetics alone. I’ve had some hyper buzz indicas and some super mellow sativas. It is also nice to have a variety of smoke available.



That's actually a very true statement. I will try not to judge this one by my first experience with sativa strain, while it was OK it was not something I would want to do too often. I will put them in the drawer. There will come a time I am sure they will come in handy.


----------



## stepheneking (Oct 2, 2019)

Keep us posted


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey guys. I was excited but now I am concerned.

Here is an update; The 2 seed I put into the paper towels sprouted tap roots by the 2nd day. At that point I put them into the same seed starting mix I put the other 2 seed in. The pots I am using are 5 inches across by 5 inches deep. I was very excited last night when I checked and I could see those paper towel seeds both just barely starting to sprout above ground. I put them back into the closet thinking I would be putting them under the lights today.

I think using the seed starter mix is a mistake. If i am reading it right there are no nutrients in that type of mix. I had planned on keeping the seedlings in those post for the first 2 weeks or so. Should i try and move them now? or should I be trying to feed them somehow?

This is the mix I am using; https://www.amazon.com/Jiffy-Natura...jiffy+seed+starting+mix&qid=1570193956&sr=8-2


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Sprouts have their own source of nutrients (the cotelydon). That is why seed starter soil has no nutrients. Just sit back and let them grow.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2019)

Go easy on the lights to start out too. Keep the fixture up high.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sprouts have their own source of nutrients (the cotelydon). That is why seed starter soil has no nutrients. Just sit back and let them grow.



OK thanks. That is a big relief.

My original plan was too keep them in these pots until they form their 3rd nubs. Then transplant them into their 3 gallon final home pots. is this plan viable?


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Go easy on the lights to start out too. Keep the fixture up high.



I was also wondering about this. What about just putting them into my window sill the first couple days? Then  putting them into the tent. Privacy is not an issue since the room is on the second floor.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 4, 2019)

You want 18-24 hours a day of light. I do 24 hours but a lot of folks do 18 on 6 off for lighting in veg. I’d just put them in the tent with your light as high as it can go. I think you were getting a Mars 250. Not sure how intense the light is but seedlings in nature deal with the sun from day one and the 250 probably isn’t as bright as the sun. 

I’d leave the plants in the 5” containers until you can see a fair amount of roots in the drainage holes. Moving to too big a container too quickly isn’t going to help the plants if the root system is not well developed.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 4, 2019)

You really need to start plants in smaller containers.  It is simply too hard to give the tiny babies the right amount of everything in 5' containers.  I wouldn't move them now, but, please use something smaller next time.  

I don't think the window is a good idea--there is no consistent temps there.  Put them somewhere inside that you can keep some kind of constant temp.

I suggested seed mix because seedlings are not supposed to have any food the first 10 days to 2 weeks.  Seeds planted into a medium with nutrients in it will almost always fry.  If you keep the plants in this medium and container for longer than that (I also wouldn't transplant until the roots fill the pot), it is perfectly okay to feed the plants.  You might want to read up some on the nutrient needs of pot.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

Hi THG, I put them into 5 inch wide containers. You're saying that is still to large? Those were the smallest pots the Garden Center had for sale. Not sure what smaller ones there are. Or where to get them.

I will post a picture when I get home so you can see.

Keef, you got it buddy and thanks so much for the offer.

Right now though, GO ASTROS!!!


----------



## Keef (Oct 4, 2019)

3 inch peat cups !


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

Ok, they didn't have any, oh well. I guess I know for next time...


----------



## Lesso (Oct 4, 2019)

I like to start in solo cups with drain holes in the bottom. I transplant when they are as big as the cup. I have good results this way.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 4, 2019)

Hey all. When I got home from work i checked and all 4 plants had sprouted and were pushing up against the saran wrap. I took the wrap off and put them into the tent. The temps in the tent aren't right though. They climbed to the 85 degrees and the humidity was around 40%, I thought I had a handle in this because the other night I did s test of the tent with no plants and I was able to bring the temps down to high 70s by spraying water from my spray bottle. This would also bring the humidity to the low 60% range. So I thought i just needed to get a humidifier. The only one I found local to me was at Wal-Mart. But it does not seem to be doing much. Since it has been on the temps are still around 84 and the humidity is about 43%

Do I need to get a better humidifier or is there something else I can be doing?

Thanks


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2019)

How are you exhausting the warm air from the tent? If it is just going back into the room, raising the humidity isn’t going to help much(though you do need the rh to be higher than 40%). You need to cool the room your tent is in. Window air conditioner maybe? If temps outside are low enough, opening a window may work. Or duct the warm air outside.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

I am exhausting the air out through the window. I have the AC set at 74 in my house. Not sure I can get it any lower given how warm it's been here. A cold front is moving in on Monday. The temps will drop into the low 60s by then. Hopefully that will help the problem. I made a few picture of the tent in the room. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

The humidity has gotten a little better over the night. Maybe it just takes a while for it to build up.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2019)

I had a similar issue during the summer. My tent is in my basement so unless I get a portable ac I am stuck with the ambient temps. Exhausting outdoors wasn’t helping me either. I think the sprouts will be happy at 82 degrees. Just keep an eye on the soil. Keep the soil moist but not drenched until the plants are established. Then you are going to want to have a good wet/dry cycle.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

Yeah, I think growing is gonna be a seasonal thing for me. It was over 100 out every day just a few weeks ago. I don't know what it would take to get temps under 85 then, no less the mid-70s. As we head into the winter time it should get easier.

I took a shot of the baby girls this morning. 3 of 4 seem to be doing well. Much better than even 6 hours ago. Unfortunately, one got knocked down when I tried to water them last. But even that one is starting get back up again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2019)

You are off and running. The sprouts are pretty ‘leggy’ at this point. A (very)gentle breeze from an oscillating fan would be good. Does your light have 2 switches? If there are and there is a veg and grow switch, I’d use just the veg for now(I’d think the light would look bluer). I find bluer(higher color temperature measured in Kelvin) keeps my plants squatter.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

O.F. is right, Also i lower the light a little everyday until im at full blast by the end of week one. 84 degrees is acceptable for vegging plants. Dont let them get too far above 86 for very long. When its time to flower, i like to be in mid to high 70s. 
You may be sucking all the humidity out of your tent, i dont think an r.h. in the mid 40s is too bad. You can always spray the leaves in veg every few days or so. I actually prefer low humidity during flower as it alleviates some issues such and mold and bud rot.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2019)

Agree that low rh in flower is needed. There is something called vapor pressure deficit and there is a range in rh vs temp charts where transpiration is optimized. I shoot for being in range but my setup isn’t sophisticated enough to get it locked in. I do notice more vigorous growth when I luck out and an in range...


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

I live in a costal swamp estuary, so rh is always on the high side. I get crazy growth rates in veg and problems in flower.


----------



## Keef (Oct 5, 2019)

In aero the water and air are separated with the roots inside the box being sprayed off and on 15 minutes at a time -- I get no humidity spike from watering - cause I don't water -- if humidity is too low I expose water to room air -- I use the lid on my RO res. as a humidity valve -- Too humid I close the lid --need humidity higher open the lid more !-- 
a neoprene collar around the stem separates wet from dry !-- U a pot farmer now Do !--


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

The sprouts got a little leggy because they had broken the surface probably Friday morning and I did not get home from work until after 6 that evening so they spent all day in total darkness. When I got home they were physically pushing up against the saran wrap I had over the pots. Taking the saran wrap off is when that one fell over. But I think they will recover.

I also checked with the Mars web site and you can relocate the light driver so that it is out of the tent. But you need to order a special wire from them to do that. I emailed them for the wire kit today. I think getting the driver out of the tent will help with the heat.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Does your light have 2 switches? If there are and there is a veg and grow switch, I’d use just the veg for now(I’d think the light would look bluer). I find bluer(higher color temperature measured in Kelvin) keeps my plants squatter.



It does not look like this light has any switches on it. It does have a way to adjust the watt output though. But it is a little bit of a process. You need to remove the driver from the light and use a screwdriver and power meter to do the adjustment. I think from the factory it is set at 250w. Is this something I should do?

Here is a short video showing how to make the adjustment.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 5, 2019)

No. That won’t change the color temperature just the output. Some LEDs have a veg switch and a flower switch. That is why I asked. Moving the light closer slowly like lesso suggested will lessen the leggieness too.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 5, 2019)

That light is full spectrum. Good for flower and veg.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 5, 2019)

OK I do not have to worry about it then. Mars recommends a light distance of 24-30" for seedlings. I have started lowering the light today and will work it down to there.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 6, 2019)

I am seriously concerned about the legginess of your seedlings.  I would really suggest a CFL or T5 fluoro that you can get nice and close to them.  I would also be for kind of supporting them with a toothpick or chop stick or kabob skewer or something similar.   You might want to try and put some more soil into the pots to bury the stems somewhat and help support them.  

I wouldn't stress over the RH.  I live in a very arid climate and my RH seldom if ever gets over 50%.  RH in the single digits and teens is not unusual.  IMHO, high RH is more of a concern than low RH.  You should probably be a little thankful.  It is far easier to add humidity than it is to take it away. 

I am also a lot less concerned about heat after I have grown a few crops outside where temps can hit 100 day after day after day.  Two years ago, we had 2 solid weeks where the temps reached 100 or over.  The whole summer was really hot--seldom had daytime temps below 90.  Not that I'm advocating temps that high, but a little heat is not going to kill them.  Do your best to manage temps, but if it gets into the mid 80s, that is probably not going to cause any harm.  Also, consider running your lights so they are off during the hottest part of the day.  Inside, I often run my flowering lights at night--in the summer it is cooler and in the winter it is warmer.

I'd remove the carbon filter from inside your tent.  There is no reason for it at this time and it does impede the fan a little.  Don't connect it until you need it.  Do you have vents open at the bottom of your tent to allow fresh cool air to enter?  The coldest air is at floor level, so this is where you should be pulling air in.


----------



## Keef (Oct 6, 2019)

Get that light down to about 18 inches -- Next time start seed in a partially filled cup - add dirt as it starts to stretch -
- They'll be fine !-- It's a weed !-- Sometimes it grows without anyone there to care for it !


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 7, 2019)

Good morning guys. Thanks Keef and THG for your thoughts. I have done a few things that I hope will make improvements. All this is a learning process. Every day that goes by I get a little better.

First, the Wal-Mart humidifier I bought was junk. I ended up ordering a better one off Amazon. Right away it is making a difference. I am able to get the humidity into the low 50s now. This has had the effect of bringing the temps down from a high of 91 to around 82-84. I am hoping this will be good enough until we get into winter some more and the outside temps come down some more.

Second, I added some soil to the pots to help support the seedlings and see if I can help with the stretching. I also lowered the light to 30 inches. That is the height recommended by Mars.

FWIW, I think they look pretty good. Getting bigger all the time. I am looking forward to checking them out when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey everyone. Time for a weekly check-in. Today is the end of week 2, day 13.

Welp, I paid the price for the stretching. All the plant fell over at the beginning of last week. I decided to try and just bury the extra stems in hopes the plant would just make extra root out of them. It seems to work...sort of... I can say all 4 plants have begun to grow pretty nicely. Plants 3 and 4 especially. I took a photo of each. Let me know what you think. Anything I should be doing?

*Blue Kush 1*






*Blue Kush 2*
*



*

*Blue Kush 3*
*



*

*Blue Kush 4*
*



*


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 13, 2019)

On a side note. I invested in a cheap tripod for taking photos. I'll tell you it makes taking close up shots a snap. These shots aren't great, but this phone camera I am using is just a cheap one.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2019)

Oh, they are looking much better!  Glad to see that you added more medium to give those stems some support.  That is a common way to deal with stretch.  

Do you have a fan gently blowing on them?


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 13, 2019)

Hey HG, Yes I have 2 fans in the tent right now. One is a 10 inch fan on the floor that is blowing across the plants. The other is a 6 inch clip on fan that is blowing from the top. That one is probably just blowing on the light I admit though. Once the plants get a little bigger I might invest in a larger cycling fan.

Also, A cold front came through late last week. It has really helped getting the temps down.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 15, 2019)

Good morning all. I am getting ready for my first time feeding the plants. I had one question.

Say I make up a certain amount of water with nutes in it and I do not use all of it. Can I save the nute mix for the next feeding or should I throw out any leftovers?


----------



## fellowsped (Oct 15, 2019)

I save mine maybe just check the ph before using again.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2019)

I use any extra I have on my houseplants. The nutes I use will smell and ‘turn’ after a day or so. First feeding rule of thumb-less is more. Start with about a quarter of the recommended strength. Especially with seedlings.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2019)

Generally, if you bubble the nute solution it will stay good for a while.

It is critical to not make the nute solution too strong.  Like oldfogey mentioned, 1/4 strength (or less) of the recommended strength should be used for first feedings of seedlings.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 15, 2019)

Thanks all. I will make sure not to make too much then. And I agree, very little feeding for the first week or so.

Also, The plants are starting to really fill out the small pots they are in. I am making a preliminary plan of transplanting to 2 gallon pots on Sunday.

I am finding out that I should have bought taller tent. This 60" one will only allow me to have a finished height of about 3 feet once I take into account the space needed for the light and wanting to keep a minimum distance of 12-18" between the light and canopy.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2019)

That is where low stress training comes in. You might need to tie the plants down gently. 5 feet is short but there are people who grow in old desktop computer cases. It can be done. I grew for a few years in a 4 ft tall tent.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 15, 2019)

Yup, OF8. I have been watching a lot of videos on LST and topping. I plan on experimenting with some of that too.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2019)

Do growing some weed !-- How ya been Cuz ?-- U gonna need a bigger grow area !-- I got a mess of Umbra's work up U might be interested in ?--
Sunset Sherbert -x- Bunch of Grapes -- Sundae Driver -x- "
Candy Cane -x- "
A lemon - Lemon Kush - x- Lemon Thai -x- Oregon Lemon (?)
- and some other stuff like
Black Star -x- Apricot Head
Blue Berry Chocolate 
Stack Blue Berries 

Things got a little out of hand ?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2019)

I don't think those could be near ready to be transplanted.  You really want the plant almost root bound before you transplant.  I anticipate that it will be 2 weeks or more before those are ready to transplant.  Transplanting before they are ready is counterproductive.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 15, 2019)

Hey Keef, how yeah doin buddy? Sounds like you've got quite the farm going. Grats. LOL I wouldn't know where to start having that much going at one time. The 4 I have I am finding is gonna be more than I need, for a while at least. The 2'x4' tent I have would be perfect. I just wish it was taller since the light needs space and I need 24" between the light and canopy plus the pots take up space. Doesn't seem like it leaves much t grow. But I guess I am finding out. LOL

Heu THG, thanks for your input. I guess I am wanting to get the plants into regular pots so I can start on the LST. By Sunday they will have been growing for 21 days. I what I will do is take  photo Saturday and post them. Maybe some folks can help me make the call.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 15, 2019)

The ‘distance to canopy’ spec on lights(led in particular) has so wiggle room. I thought no I saw stinkyattic recommendation somewhere that you put the back of your hand under the light and where it feels comfortable is a good ‘fly’ height. Keep in mind that the best light footprint shrinks as you get closer to the light. 4 plants in a 2x4 tent is tight but it can work. I have 7 going right now in my 2x4 but will be running 4 in flower in a slightly larger footprint tent(3x3). Supercropping may be your friend as you get to the stretch portion of your grow.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 15, 2019)

A net can control your canopy height very effectively.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 15, 2019)

Dude, you are trying to run before you can walk.  Those plants won't be ready for lst-ing until they have been transplanted for at least a week and they won't be ready for transplanting for another couple of weeks.  During their time in the small pot I personally do not feed nutes at all (I'm organic) but I do foliar feed with a spray of water and kelp.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2019)

Don't get too anxious.  The pics above are only from 3 days ago and they are not going to grow that much in a week.  It is too early to transplant and it is too early to start LST.  I know it can be hard to wait for them to grow, but it is a trait that you are going to need to develop if you want to grow....just wait until you get to near the end of flowering.  It can be almost torture to wait until they are ready.

So, slow down, start them on light nutrients, make sure your environment is dialed in, and wait for them to get decent root development before transplanting and let them get some size before you start to do any kind of training.


----------



## Keef (Oct 15, 2019)

I never had one these tent things -- I grow out in the open!-
- Do-- I got most of those in an aero box of about 1/2 square yard - My boxes got 34 grow holes each -- They just aerocloners with nutes -- I grow regular photo plants so I start about 6 seed from each variety -- That usually gets me a girl -- hopefully a couple -- keep the best -- leave the rest !
I only want the one girl !-- Sometimes it gets complicated -- I got 2 blueberry girls but there can be only one !-- In my crippled mind a pack of seed is for only one plant !--
Like they said -- Slow down and let them grow !


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 15, 2019)

Keef, I'd grow in the open too if Po-Po would take so much an interest. 

Thanks everyone for the tips. I will do my best to slow my roll.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 16, 2019)

One of the reasons I am anxious to get these transplanted is because they are still currently in the seed start mix. Now that they are almost ready the veg stage shouldn't I be getting into my soil I prepared?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 17, 2019)

You have plenty of time for that.  This grow is most likely going to take 4+ months.  Please don't try and hurry things up.  You need a good root ball before you transplant.  This is one of the reasons that we tell people to start seeds in small containers.  Your plants are not ready to transplant.  They will be fine in the seed starter mix with light nutrients.

It will be detrimental to the plant to try and transplant too early and will damage roots, which will have to repair themselves.  Patience, Grasshopper.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok, thanks.

Also, last night I noticed brown spots forming on some of the leaves. I will post a picture tonight. Hopefully it in nothing serious.


----------



## St_Nick (Oct 17, 2019)

Fed 'em didn't ya.  Probably burnt 'em but lets see the pictures.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey everyone. day 23 here and yeah. The plants don't seem to be doing their best. A couple of thing I have tried.

1. I started using RO water instead of tap water.

2. I only fed them once and it was barely anything. 10ml of Fox Farms "Grow Big" plant food into a gallon of water.

3. Still having a hard time keeping the temp below mid 80s and the humidity higher than about 50%

4. I have increased the amount I am watering from once every other day to about once every day and a half.

Anyone have any suggestions?

BK-1






BK-2





BK-3





BK-4


----------



## Keef (Oct 23, 2019)

Hey Do - What U been up to ?-- I would transplant them -- I don't know so much about dirt farming though -- I would peel that peat cup off and plant it in a bigger container -U don't have to peel the cup off -but -U should see roots if U do -- I'm kinda rough on plants so might be better to listen to someone else ?-- Heat is a problem for us down here almost all year long -- U running 24/7 or 18/6 ?-- if it's 18/6 U can have your lights off in the hottest part of the day ? -- 
U doing fine !-- Like someone said growing is a long term thing !- U gonna mess up some-- Have U decided whether to do a continuous grow or one crop at a time ?-- One thing that might be true for all us -- U never seem to have enough room ! -- 10 mils of nutes per gallon of water ?- I use botanacare but I only use 3 mils per gallon in aero --


----------



## oldfogey8 (Oct 23, 2019)

When you water them, do you get the medium good and wet? You should see some run off into a drip pan. People say like 20% run off but I have never measured. I let my plants sit in the run off for about 15 minutes then discard the run off. Get the medium good and wet then let them dry out again to the point where the top of the soil is dry down to about a knuckle deep. I agree with keef that you could see roots if you peel the peat cups off but that might stress them. The roots should grow thru the peat too. They don’t look awful just not happy.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 23, 2019)

Hmmm. I usually water til I see it run out the bottom. But just barely run out. and I immediately throw out the run off. You say I should create more run off and let them soak in it for a while? OK I can try that. 

I am also hoping to transplant them into the regular soil too. I just do not trust the seed starter mix they are in right now. That's why i want to transplant them as soon as I can. So they get into the get soil mix I have.

On a good note they are starting to give off some good aromas.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2019)

LOL--why in the world would you "not trust the seed starter mix"????No offense, but that is just silly.  Seed starter mix is simply an inert soil mix with no nutrients in it.  Many many people use neutral soil aas cannabis is not like other plants.  Oftentimes, if you use soil with nutrients already in them, they are not in the right proportions for cannabis anyway.    

I believe that you may be watering them too much.  Plants that are overwatered get that droopy look.  Cannabis likes to go through wet and dry periods.  In other words, your soil should feel dry down an inch or 2 before you water.

You need to be feeding your plants regularly now that they are getting older.  Feeding should not be a haphazard affair.  Read and follow the directions from the manufacturer.  Start with about a 25% dosage and work up.  Are you checking the pH of your water and nute solution?  Correct pH is critical.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 24, 2019)

IDK, I guess I am just concerned that I used too much seed starter. I should have used those little start kits instead of these 6" pots. But I just did not know any better at the time.

I do like that I do not have to transplant at all. Wiuth these peat moss pots I can just plan t them pots and all into the soil mix. I might cut off the bottom just to help the  out though.

I am not sure about the watering. I am PH balancing them to around 6.5. Every where I have read says the PH in soil should be a little higher than what is normal into hydro.

You really think they are over watered? When I was watering them every other day they wold get so dry that the soil would separate from the pots, leaving gaps. I think the low humidity in the tent is drying them out faster than normal. I cant get the humidity any higher than 50%. And that's with the humidifier running 24/7. I guess i am not doing a schedule so to speak. Just adding water when they seem dry.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2019)

If the soil is drying up so much that it separates from the pot, no, you are not overwatering.  The plants just have that droopy look that can be caused by overwatering.  Or if your pH is off.  But 6.5 should be just fine.  

Roots can really struggle to grow through those peat pots.  If you plant those, cut slits on the sides of the pots , too.    

I think you are worrying too much about humidity.  I live in high desert and never have humidity over 50%, except sometimes in the greenhouse.  Low humidity is definitely preferable to high humidity. 

You're worrying too much about things that don't matter that much.  The seed starter is fine soil and will be fine until the plants need to be transplanted.  Just start feeding them.  You wouldn't be any better off starting in starting cubes  and then transplanting and then transplanting again.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 25, 2019)

OK Thanks HG. My first time doing this so I guess every little thing concerns me. I will try to take a chill pill. LOL

I did get the 2 gallon pots in today. I will make the transfer over this weekend. 2 of the plants are really starting to take off. The other 2 are lagging a bit, but still look fine.

One last thing. Here are a couple picts of the bowning and yellowing leaves I am seeing on the bottom. Any ideas? Should I be concerned?
Thanks all

BK-4





BK-2


----------



## Lesso (Oct 25, 2019)

How are you checking ph? Do you have a meter or is it with the drops of dye? The under curling and dark green veins are a little troublesome.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 25, 2019)

Yes, I check the PH every time. I am using this Ketotek PH meter I bought off Amazon.

https://www.amazon.com/KETOTEK-TDS-...ATION&qid=1572012595&s=industrial&sr=1-4&th=1

I calibrated it according to the instructions. I do not have any more of the calibration powder or I would do it again.


----------



## Lesso (Oct 25, 2019)

That can be an issue. I calibrate once a week on my meter.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 25, 2019)

OK, I ordered some more calibration powders. We'll see if that helps.


----------



## stinkyattic (Oct 25, 2019)

You gotta add CalMagPlus if you use RO water.  Otherwise you'll get calcium deficiencies pretty quick. I think that's your low leaf spotting issue. Especially since you water to runoff. You're essentially flushing, but then you need to put something BACK for them to eat : )

Also, for the first couple feedings, I personally use bloom ferts so they don't get a crazy nitrogen rush right away.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 28, 2019)

Well for better or worse I transplanted them this evening. I think it was past time because they are had pretty extensive root balled on the bottom of the pots. Over all they are getting a little better. I think I was under watering them. I am trying to be more vigilant about my watering schedule. It is a littl tricky because I am away working a lot.


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 28, 2019)

I also re calibrated my PH meter.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2019)

Put the planters in a shallow dish and try watering from the bottom -- U add water to that dish and let the plants suck up what it wants -- THG said add cal/mag to RO water-- this is important !- 3-5 mils of the concentrate per gallon and get some dam EM1 too --3-5 mils per gallon


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 28, 2019)

Sounds good Keef, thanks. I may try that. What is EM1?

***EDIT**
 Never mind. I got it.


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2019)

It's Magic !- I divide my grow experience into before EM1 and after EM1!-- I should make U look it up but it's a Japanese anaerobic extract that got magic in it !-- I don't understand how it works I just know it does !--
 When U get closer to harvest let me know and I'll tell U what I got on hand in clones if U want ?-- I'm not that far away !-- Maybe save U some time ?--
I think it was yesterday ?- I got RE to post some pics of my grow on the OFC -- Check out my aerocloner-- I was growing in those boxes at the beach !- blooming 5-6 small plants in each box -- I can root 34 cuts at a time -(per box )--I believe I could spare a clone or 2 ?--


----------



## Mr.Do (Oct 28, 2019)

That sounds great Keef, thanks for the offer. I will let you know.

Right now I need to get these babies as healthy as possible. and also to decide what kind of training I want to try out with them. I am not really looking to build the yield to the max as possible. just a pretty good would be fine with me. Truth be told I am not a daily toker. I am more of a Saturday night type of person. I would never do any during the week when I have to work the next day. I don't know any friends I would trust telling about this and I am certainly not gonna sell it. So the question becomes how much do I really want to have possession of at any given moment?


----------



## Keef (Oct 28, 2019)

U haven't realized it yet ?-- Smoking Weed is not addictive -- but Growing it is !--


----------

